# [Video] Bluetooth Gps & Wifi Tether On Cyanogenmod Android For Hp Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## newarkhiphop (Aug 25, 2011)

good vid. quick question though ive always wanted to ask

why wireless tether? why not connect directly to your offices WiFi connection?

is using wirless tether from your better or gets you a stronger signal?

and maps/google earth/street works fine on my TP didnt know there was an issue with that


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

newarkhiphop said:


> good vid. quick question though ive always wanted to ask
> 
> why wireless tether? why not connect directly to your offices WiFi connection?
> 
> ...


First off, I don't always have a wifi connection available, especially when I am in my car. I wanted to show that you always had a wifi router in your pocket. Second, I realize that Google Maps picks up your location via wifi, but to use if effectively, you need a GPS signal that will change as you move. The Touchpad does not have a GPS chip. Trust me, if you try this versus what you have now, you'll see an amazing difference.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for all videos. But please increase resolution


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

tusman said:


> Thanks for all videos. But please increase resolution


I wish I could. I need to get a better camera.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> I wish I could. I need to get a better camera.


ok, I will wait new videos about TP. Thanks to Minister of Mobile Devices.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Boo, your phone needs to be rooted. My Telus (Canada) HTC device seems too hard to root.


----------



## realkk (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks you very much for this great utility. From now on, I can take my TP outside too


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

asif9t9 said:


> Boo, your phone needs to be rooted. My Telus (Canada) HTC device seems too hard to root.


You only need the root for the wifi tether. You can always try to find an alternate wifi tether app that does not require root. I think there may be some out there you can try.


----------

